# how long are goats in  kidding stalls?



## bettybohemian (Mar 24, 2011)

Originally, I wasn't going to build kidding stalls because I have two little goat barns and was just going to use one. Also- as a first time goat owner I was planning in only breeding one of my does so I wouldn't freak out to much...LOL...well. those goats, as goats sometimes do, had other plans. My herd went from 2 does to 5 rather quickly.

I expanded the people size but now need both sheds just to house them. AND when my pen door got battered down I had to put all my does in the Buck pen until I could fix the doe pen. Anyway, now I have three preggo goats instead of one.

One doe is due in May and the other two are due in June.  Can They feasibly all use the same kidding stall since They're due at different times? How long do you let your does stay in there. I've read anywhere from 2 days to a week ( unless There are problems).

P.s its two nigis and a pygora.  The lamancha and Angora came AFTER the doe pen fiasco and aren't in season yet

Thanks y'all! !


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 24, 2011)

I kept my doe in for three days after kidding.  I was prepared to go longer if necessary but my other doe did fine with mom and her babies.  You would just want a way to be able to keep them safe if there was a problem with any of the other goats.


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 24, 2011)

Not to hijack this post, But Debi did you second goat have her babies yet?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 24, 2011)

Depending on the weather, we may not even put our does in kidding stalls, but if we need heatlamps on, or if she is a FF(first freshner), or if there are triplets then we put them in a kidding stall after they kid anywhere from a day to a few days.  

I would say my average in the winter time or with ff's  is 48 hours. 

When I leave them out I check and make sure mom is keeping up with them and not just going up in the field with out them. If she does she is let out for just a few hours a day, until babies are big enough to keep up with her.


----------



## bettybohemian (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh,  I forgot to mention they are all FFs and I live in the desert so May-June we're looking at about 90 degrees. Also I don't have a fenced pasture. I made a giant hex pen ( like those folding ones for dogs) and rotate the different goats in that. Some get along better together than others so there's the morning creww and the afternoon crew.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Mar 24, 2011)

What does FF mean?


----------



## bettybohemian (Mar 24, 2011)

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> What does FF mean?


First freshening or first time Freshener It mean the does have never given birth or been pregnant


----------



## lilhill (Mar 24, 2011)

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> What does FF mean?


First Freshener.

I leave mine in the kidding stalls for 4 days so they get a good bond before introducing them back with the herd.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you both !

Thank you for asking this question ( OP ) 
I was wondering the same thing.  I only have the one doe but she is always so content outside she has a rooster that sits with her day and night when she gets up to eat he goes with her. Its cute! 

But I did created a clean area for her to go I fenced it off and put clean hay in there. It will be ready when she is.


----------



## bettybohemian (Mar 24, 2011)

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> Thank you both !
> 
> Thank you for asking this question ( OP )
> I was wondering the same thing.  I only have the one doe but she is always so content outside she has a rooster that sits with her day and night when she gets up to eat he goes with her. Its cute!
> ...


I had my Angora in quarantine with my ducks when I first got her. They adopted her Into their little herd. LOL

I must say as well how much I LOVE This community!  I can ask anything and while I've gotten a couple smarmy replies most everyone is gracious and forthcoming to us newbies. I always get a reply back in minutes ( though I think that has more to do with the obsessive nature of us goat keepers LOL )


----------

